# nochmal anfänger fragen zu linux



## jesuzz (7. Juli 2004)

so hallo...
mich ah dieses windows neulich mal wieder so richtig angekotz und da hab ich mir gedacht: ich steig mal auf linux um .

also mein prob nr. 1:
checkinstall
hab das ding installiert nur wenn ich dann im terminal nach dem compilieren "checkinstall" eingeb dann krieg ich nur was von wegen dass er den befehl net kennt.

und das nächste was ich wissen wollte is:
wenn cih als root die rechteverteilung ändere... wie krieg ichs hin dass er die rechte auch für die unterordner ändert? gibts dan tool?

danke im vorraus


//EDIT
ich hab redhat 9.0 die aktuellste ver. von checkinstall

noch ne frage:
wo kann ich wenn ich so ein rpm ding erstellt hab das proggy dann wieder deinstallieren?

so... nochma danke im vorraus


----------



## Thorsten Ball (7. Juli 2004)

Halt dich an die Netiquette. Damit tust du den Leuten die dir helfen wollen
einen riesen Gefallen. Und komm mir ja nicht mit "im IRC red ich genauso".
Weil dann kannst du auch im IRC fragen. 

Zu deiner zweiten Frage:

man chmod -> chmod -R (oder -r)


----------



## RedWing (7. Juli 2004)

Also 1.)
Es gibt da sone Suchmaschine namens www.google.de ,
die dein "probs" bestimmt schneller lösen..

2.) Für jedes "proggy" gibt es Dateien namens README bzw INSTALL, wo du nachlesen kannst, wie man ein solches richtig installiert bzw bedient...

Und 3.) Mit rpm -e file.rpm kannst du dein "proggi", mit Hilfe des "rpm dinges" wieder
     entfernen.

Gruß

RedWing


----------

